# Does anybody really like 4x4?



## transatlantic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok so i just bought a YJ YUSU and i kinda haye it cuz it pops and putting it back together really sucks. But, that aside, does anybody really like 4x4? I mean, its easy to solve, but it just takes longer in my opinion. Granted i dont really know how to speed solve it yet, even though I've been trying to learn the yau method. I love 3x3, but I haven't tried any other big cube like 5x5-13x13. Are those cubes fun or are they just time consuming? Are the odd cubes better? Is it worth it to get a good 4x4 like an AOSU? Anyway just let me know your thoughts cuz i want to expand my cube skills haha.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, get an Aosu. Solving on a cube that sucks will make solving miserable, whether it's 3x3 or something else. 

I personally love big cubes. I mostly do 5x5 and 7x7, but I enjoy 4x4 as well. Yes, there are plenty of people who like it.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a Yuxin 4x4 and it's amazing, but I haven't really gotten into 4x4 yet, my pb is like 1:50.xx something of that sort, really bad, I am super slow on the edge pairing part, and I use freeslice sorta. anyway I probably won't get really into it until I'm content with my 3x3 times


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 14, 2015)

I quite like 4x4. I used to hate it when I first started because I didn't have the patience to solve it a whole bunch. It took forever. As you improve, you may find that you will start to like it. 

The YuSu is fine for a beginner. Learn how to solve on that and get a feel for the cube. There's no need to buy a more expensive cube if you're not going to use it very much. If you find you like 4x4, an AoSu or Mini AoSu are good. I've also heard that the Yuxin is good as well. 

As far as other big cubes go, people really don't speed solve 8x8-13x13 seriously (not official events). I find 5x5-7x7 pretty fun (even though I'm not great at them). It's always nice to get new PB's on them. When you first start out, you tend to drop times pretty quickly, which is nice motivation.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 14, 2015)

As for which cube to get, the Yuxin and Cyclone Boys G4 are a lot cheaper than the aosu and just as good.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I've heard the CB is really slow on inner layers. Is that true?


----------



## LostGent (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm awful at 4x4 but I love solving it, even though it takes me ages! Get a new cube if you want, but I'd recommend staying with the Yusu. I had a Weisu for ages and learned to turn it accurately so it didn't pop as much.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 14, 2015)

lol, I can't wait until b0ssGuy23 sees this. But anyway, I use the YJ YuSu which pops occasionally, but other than that it's good. In terms of 4x4 in general, I find it fun, my 2nd favorite "big cube" (different people have different opinions on what counts as a big cube) after 6x6. It's definitely most fun for centers.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 14, 2015)

Cyclone Boys 4x4 G4 is pretty good... and quite cheap too! (compared to AoSu)
I love big cubes like 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 etc. better than small cubes like 2x2, 1x1, 0x0, etc.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2015)

what lol

People with good 4x4s like 4x4. Just because your puzzle isn't good doesn't mean the event is awful.

Except Clock. Almost everyone's puzzle is bad.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Sep 14, 2015)

my yusu never pops, try turning more calmly.
and yes people do like cubes that are bigger than 3x3.
ask kevin hays or mattia furlan


----------



## Myachii (Sep 14, 2015)

I specialise in 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6. I'm trying to broaden my horizons but I love these three puzzles.

4x4 is an amazingly fun event. But only when you're decent. If you're willing to suck it up and work for sub-1 times it is really worth it, because there's nothing better than breaking a barrier on 4x4 that you remember struggling to break on 3x3.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 14, 2015)

I love 4x4 but my Yuxin is trash, looking to buy an Aosu or G4 soon. I average ~59 I hate the sub-1 barrier worse than the sub-20 3x3 barrier.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 14, 2015)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> I've heard the CB is really slow on inner layers. Is that true?


The G4 is really horrible out of the box. Especially the inner layers. Once properly lubed, tensioned and broken in, I like it better than the YuXin or the AoSu. 

I really like 4x4 and the bigger cubes. I like them all better than 3x3. Centers and edges are just so satisfying to do.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

transatlantic said:


> Does anybody really like 4x4?



No. Everyone hates it.


Spoiler



sarcasm in case you couldn't tell lots of people like 4x4


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> If you're willing to suck it up and work for sub-1 times it is really worth it, because there's nothing better than breaking a barrier on 4x4 that you remember struggling to break on 3x3.



See, this is what I'm striving for right now. At the moment, I completely suck at 4x4, and most likely won't have the skill to get an average until at least a few comps from now. Practicing can make me frustrated becasue of how inept it can make me feel about solving. But for the moment I'm enduring the frustration, because I'm sure the day will come where I look back on how slow I am now, and be glad that I stuck with it. Just like how, right now, I'm grateful to my past self for "sticking with it" while learning F2L and struggling to be faster than a minute at 3x3.

Cheesy, I know.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Sep 15, 2015)

I love 4x4. It's a really fun puzzle once you can sub-1 (Once you can sub-1:30 it's pretty fun too). Once you get good at it with a good 4x4 it's a pretty simple cube that doesn't take that much time to solve. My Weisu is broke though so I'll have to try and win one at my next comp so I can start solving 4x4 a lot again . It's my favorite event along with 5x5!


----------



## nalralz (Sep 15, 2015)

I love 4x4! But it's hard to compete in it because everyone is doing 5x5 and up now...


----------



## natezach728 (Sep 15, 2015)

I like 4x4, mostly cuz im decent


----------



## transatlantic (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok yeah I'm starting to like it a little more now that my cube is broken in and i can solve it a little faster. Im still kinda annoyed cuz it takes me forever to make the edge pairs. It feels a really slow 3x3 solve, like as if you had to do the middle layer edges one by one like the beginners method. And I think I am using the "beginner's method" for 4x4 which i guess is the same as the reduction method, but I'm not too sure on this. I've tried the Yau method, but i suck at it. Also, I've found it hard to get algorithms and solution guides that make sense online. Are there any other good speed solving methods? I think I might get a 5x5 too so I can see if i like odd cubes better.


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 15, 2015)

I love 4x4, and all big cubes. Each one has its own unique quirks and elegant tricks, even if you use the same basic principles to solve them.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2015)

I dislike 4x4 but it's only because I'm sub 1 and OLL parity takes me 6 seconds.
10% is a painful amount of time to add to a solve on a coin flip.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> lol, I can't wait until b0ssGuy23 sees this. But anyway, I use the YJ YuSu which pops occasionally, but other than that it's good. In terms of 4x4 in general, I find it fun, my 2nd favorite "big cube" (different people have different opinions on what counts as a big cube) after 6x6. It's definitely most fun for centers.



Lol, I can see why 

anyway, 4x4 is my favorite event, despite me being slow at it. I use a Yuxin, getting a Mini AoSu very soon. The thing I like most about it is that it is SUPER fun, even for people that's bad ** at it. My favorite part is EP, for sure.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Sep 16, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I dislike 4x4 but it's only because I'm sub 1 and OLL parity takes me 6 seconds.
> 10% is a painful amount of time to add to a solve on a coin flip.



Which Alg do you use? If you use the regular Rw2 Bw2 U2... Alg then try switching to mine  I do that one in like 6 probably but I switched to this one that I got to 3.5-4 with practice: 

Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw' 

also try this PLL Alg just because its awesome:
r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Which Alg do you use? If you use the regular Rw2 Bw2 U2... Alg then try switching to mine  I do that one in like 6 probably but I switched to this one that I got to 3.5-4 with practice:
> 
> Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'
> 
> ...



I'll give them a go. Thanks.


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Which Alg do you use? If you use the regular Rw2 Bw2 U2... Alg then try switching to mine  I do that one in like 6 probably but I switched to this one that I got to 3.5-4 with practice:
> 
> Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'
> 
> ...


I prefer:

OLL (~2.5 seconds average): Rw2' F2 Rw U2 Rw U2' x U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw2 U2' x'. Fewer moves and I can get a better TPS on it than the other alg.

PLL (don't know how fast I average, never timed it): Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2. Fewer slice moves. I execute the r2 as R2 Rw2 so there are no slices.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 16, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'



Another tip: if you have only one good edge, put it on the right and do B' R' as a set up to this alg. Leaves you with a nice fast OCLL.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> OLL (~2.5 seconds average): Rw2' F2 Rw U2 Rw U2' x U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw2 U2' x'. Fewer moves and I can get a better TPS on it than the other alg.



I use a mirror of that one:

Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2



> PLL (don't know how fast I average, never timed it): Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2. Fewer slice moves. I execute the r2 as R2 Rw2 so there are no slices.



I prefer that one, too. I'm not sure why so many people use the one with multiple slices. Fewer slices is better, especially on 6x6. IMHO


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

I really like 4x4.

Pizzabumpers rule!


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

I kinda Like But If Were Talking The Old Rubiks 4x4 Than i would Burn Every 4x4 i own


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

I still Have Nightmare Thinking about The Nonexisting Corner Cutting And Pops


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I really like 4x4.
> 
> Pizzabumpers rule!


Pointless bump.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 10, 2020)

I looooovvvveeee 4x4. At the end of my first stint solving puzzles I was way more into 4x4 than 3x3 and 2x2. Someone earlier from 2015 said it but what really sparked my interest in it was when I started getting sub 1min solves. Really felt good. Just got my first sub 1min average since cubing again and that was absolutely awesome. Still using Yau and my old moyu aosu!

Got that aosu gts2 m coming in the mail tomorrow and I hope it’s a little easier on my hands though haha. First magnetic cube for me! First stickerless one too.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Got that aosu gts2 m coming in the mail tomorrow and I hope it’s a little easier on my hands though haha. First magnetic cube for me! First stickerless one too.


That is the best 4x4 I have ever tried, it's been my main ever since I got it.


----------

